# Can't Access Home Based Web Server using URL from LAN and PCs Outside the LAN



## Junaith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Friends

I would like to run a few Server Applications from my Home PC (Web, Email, FTP, etc).

Configurations

Windows Vista Enterprise
Siemens Speedstream Modem connected to Netgear WGT64 Router which then is connected to the Internet. 
WAMPServer 2.0 for Webserver (Listen to port 81 as IIS is using 80 and I'm also afraid that my ISP may block it.)
hMail Server for Email Server
RoundCube Mail for Email client
FileZilla for FTP Server (planning to use in future)

*What I have done so far*

Assign static IP address to the hosting computer via the router
Done the necessary port forwarding via the router
Got a free subdomain from dynDNS.com and update my dynamic IP using their client.
Assign the Listening port and Server Name in the httpd.conf to configure Apache.


*What's Happening Now:*

*For Web Server​*
When I try to access it with the URL from my own network I am transferred to the Speedstream Modem page or the IIS localhost. If I change it to e.g. (abc.dynDNS.com:81) I get error page.
When my friend tries to access it from his PC he always gets the ( 404 Error Message).

*For Email Server*​
Even though the settings has been done and the required database has been created I always gets error messages when I test the IMAP and SMTP servers using RoundCube Mail client.


Please advice what has gone wrong and what should I change. I would like to acces my Websites and Servers from both within my own network as well as any other PCs in the world.

Kindly help and many Thanks in advance.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

What happens when you try to ping any of your servers, either internally or externally? When I try to reach your web server I get address not found. I have tried to ping your domain and wasn't able to reach it. I also wasn't able to reach it by traceroute or telnet. 

So start with trying to reach it by ping and see what happens.

Cheers!


----------



## Junaith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi wmorri

Thanks for your reply. However I have solved the website issue by changing to a new modem and setting it up in bridge mode to the router.

However I would like to run a Webmail server one which I or my friends can use like Yahoo or gMail. I tried hMailserver, but it gives me errors when I restart the machine or point it to an external MYSQL DB. It says DB version cant be detected or have problem connecting to MYSQL on localhost (10061). MySQL is run from the WampServer I mentioned earlier.

Please advice me how to solve this problem. Other than that if you know of any other freeware webMail server please suggest. Thanks a lot.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

MySQL isn't something that I am really that keen on yet. I will see if some other users might have some ideas for you.

cheers!


----------

